# Car Connect to Different WiFi Networks



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Connect to the dealership service department.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is that in the 8 inch nav radio? Cuz i don't think the 7 inch standard radio does that. I haven't found anything to do that yet. And what would be the purpose? Since the car comes with a wifi chip.


----------



## ccarson05 (Jul 31, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Is that in the 8 inch nav radio? Cuz i don't think the 7 inch standard radio does that. I haven't found anything to do that yet. And what would be the purpose? Since the car comes with a wifi chip.


This is the upgraded 9 speaker system. The 8” screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

It allows you to use those apps without paying for an OnStar data plan. That's what I do.


----------

